# Pullet eaten fertilizer? Help!



## Pollo (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, I put in some potting compost to a dust bath and quickly noticed tiny green balls in the mix. One of the chickens may of eaten one or two before I had the chance to pull it out. I squeezed one of the balls and it has a liquid in it, so I think they must be fertilizer? What should I do? many thanks


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

It shouldn't hurt the hen too badly I don't believe. Birds have to be able to live with it if you put it in your yard so I am assuming it won't harm the chicken. It may not even be fertilizer!


----------



## Pollo (Aug 27, 2012)

Just an update, I rang the compost company to find out what is in the green balls and they said they should not have any ill effects as such a small quantitiy - phew! I will keep an eye on her still.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Pollo said:


> Just an update, I rang the compost company to find out what is in the green balls and they said they should not have any ill effects as such a small quantitiy - phew! I will keep an eye on her still.


Interesting.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Pollo (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you. She is doing fine. I put some top soil in the dust bath and will top it up with play sand too


----------

